# Skinny Frog! Dammit!



## John1451 (Jun 6, 2011)

Ok so this is a female (I think?...looks like one) that I picked up at Repticon from a guy I know imports ONLY and I had her quarantined for about 6 weeks, brought her into my male's tank a couple months ago and she has gotten progressively thinner...I have not seen any "bad behavior" on his part nor beginning thinness from him. They both eat at the same time and eat wonderfully (Repashys Cal Plus on Hydei, Melanogaster and Flour beetles and 3-4 day pinheads) so I would assume my next step should be a fecal. I have a dewormer treatment that I've gotten from a friend (99met. units propylene glycol 1 met. unit ivermectin .1% mix then 1 metric unit solution per gram weight of the frog topically and then rinse with RO H2O after 20 min for 10 days) I have used this mixture before with juvenile frogs with 100% mortality rate but I fear that the treatment was administered when the juvs were too far gone. I'm looking for a good general treatment that others have had success with from thumbs to large frogs...any info is much appreciated.

John


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=27.883367,-82.346113
John

Tinctorius 
0.0.6 Azureus
0.0.4 Citronella 
1.1.5 Powder Blue
1.1.0 Cobalt
0.0.2 Matecho
0.0.4 Inferalanis
0.0.4 Bakhuis

Auratus
0.0.6 Ancon Hill
0.0.4 Costa Rica
O.0.1 Reticulated
0.0.4 Bronze


Leucomelas 
0.0.5

P. Terribilis 
0.0.4

R. Imitator "Varadero"
1.1.0


----------



## Yobosayo (Sep 27, 2009)

Did you have fecals done while the frog was in quarantine? If not you should probably consider having any other frogs in the same tank tested.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Wow that looks pretty bad... I would definitely get fecals done ASAP. Like said before, your going to need to quarantine and treat her, along with any other frogs that were in the tank anytime with her.


----------



## guppygal (Aug 23, 2007)

If she is eating well, but still losing weight, it would appear that she has parasites. Your best bet is to have her tested and treated. Your local vet may be able to do it if you provide instructions. Otherwise, you can contact Dr Frye -


----------



## John1451 (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks all....


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=27.883418,-82.346044
John

Tinctorius 
0.0.4 Azureus
0.0.4 Citronella 
0.0.4 Yellowback
2.2.4 Powder Blue
O.0.4 Cobalt
0.0.4 Matecho
0.0.1 Inferalanis

Auratus
0.0.4 Costa Rica
O.0.1 Reticulated
0.0.4 Bronze

Leucomelas 
0.0.4


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

John1451 said:


> Ok so this is a female (I think?...looks like one) that I picked up at Repticon from a guy I know imports ONLY and I had her quarantined for about 6 weeks, brought her into my male's tank a couple months ago and she has gotten progressively thinner...


To be clear, did you get any fecals done before you introduced her to the male? Wild caught animals should always have at least one fecal (and preferably more) before ending quarantine if for no other reason to determine what is in the frog. 




John1451 said:


> I have a dewormer treatment that I've gotten from a friend (99met. units propylene glycol 1 met. unit ivermectin .1% mix then 1 metric unit solution per gram weight of the frog topically and then rinse with RO H2O after 20 min for 10 days) I have used this mixture before with juvenile frogs with 100% mortality rate


Where did you get this treatment regimen? I'm very curious as to the origin of the regimen. 



John1451 said:


> but I fear that the treatment was administered when the juvs were too far gone. I'm looking for a good general treatment that others have had success with from thumbs to large frogs...any info is much appreciated. http://


Or you overdosed the frogs. This is one of the reasons I'm curious as to the origin of the treatment regimen... 

As with many other antiparasitics, a number of different pathogens are not affected by ivermectin. It depends totally on the parasite in question. Topical application of ivermectin, can be extremely effective in dosing and treating a wide variety of worms but it doesn't do anything for frogs that have infections of coccidia, or some other types worms.

You can find local ARAV vets through thier website here http://www.arav.org/ECOMARAV/timssnet/amm/tnt_mdsearch.cfm or calling a local vet's office and seeing if they can refer you to a exotics vet. It is going to be way better for the frog if you can get a fresh fecal read within a couple of hours as some problem animals will not be readily determined after that point in time (die off, cyst formation). 

I'm about to go out the door for turkey day but as I noted, I'm very interested in where you got that treatment regimen. 

Ed


----------

